# Belkin Wireless G router will not reset



## chris_irwin89 (Mar 23, 2006)

So last night i tried to make my network more secure by only allowing recognised MAC addresses to connect to my network, then i set up an admin password for editing my router settings. I then tried to connect using my laptop (i had entered its MAC address into the allowed addresses bit) and all i could get was a local connection with no internet. So then i tried to log in to alter the settings and it had decided that my password (which i KNOW i typed in correctly) is wrong.

So i decided to reset the router and reconfigure it, i held in reset button for 7 seconds untill the lights went off and came back on again, and low and behold.... it does nothing. The previous connection still exists with the old "incorrect" password.

What can i do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the button longer with power on.


----------



## chris_irwin89 (Mar 23, 2006)

i have held the button with the power on, until it clearly shows sign of resetting (lights go off and then on again) as stated above. This does nothing. The reset function does not work. What else can i do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Send it back to Belkin for repair/replacement. I'd still hold the button longer after the "apparent" reset, just to see what happens...


----------

